# Which vehicle are you getting after the XTrail (Canadians)



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Since the XT is not longer sold in Canada, which vehicle are you getting after the XTrail? My lease is up in November 09, but I doubt I'll buy it out. Love the truck, but want to get something new.

Anyone here get a Rogue? Any thoughts on it? Any other vehicles in mind?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Not sure what I'd get but it won't be anytime soon hopefully. With fuel prices going the way they are though it'll probably be 4 cylinders again.
I think the Rogue is nice on the inside but don't care for the exterior styling. The rounded edges aren't doing it for me. The X-trail is a great compromise of utility and comfort. The Rogue doesn't look to be very utilitarian and that's fine for a lot of people. it does get good mileage too (eco auto rebate in Canada...for now).


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Hopefully they'll bring the new generation X to Canada. My dealer said they have been asking for it because a lot of X owners don't like the Rogue look. If they don't though I'll probably get a V6 RAV4. They have quite an efficient V6 compared to others.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

How about the Mitsubishi outlander?










Has anyone test driven it?


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

When car shopping, we found that the 2007 Mitsubishi Outlander was the best alternative to the X-Trail. At the time that we were looking for delivery, it was not available, or we might have settled for the Mitsubishi instead. We use our X-Trail to do a fair bit of hauling. The Outlander had a much higher loading height, smaller sunroof and I seem to recall that its middle seats didn't fold down flat entirely, On the plus side, it felt much more sporty than the X-Trail and rode more solidly. It also had the 7 seat option, although one could only fit small kids into them.


----------



## MLWRS18 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have been looking at something to replace my Pathfinder. I use the Pathy for work, in forestry, but with the downturn in the industry the Pathy is seeing a lot more highway kms than bush.

My choices are lightly used XTrail or Forester. Both have the off-road ability I need right now, it will come down to other factors, such as cost and availability of a suitable model. I pretty much need a rear LSD and I get concerned about the placement of the muffler on the XTrail. But it looks to have better approach/departure angles than the Forester. We will see, no rush right now.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Good question.

We plan to keep the X for another 2-4 years when our kid is a little bigger. I figure that will coincide with the wide availability of mid-size SUVs with Bluetec diesels. I'd love to have a Pilot or similar, but I'd prefer the highway efficiency of a diesel. We go skiing every winter weekend, and one of our vehicles has to have AWD and decent ground clearance. We don't need true off road capability. The X fits the bill for now very nicely.


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

I'm gonna buy out my X when the lease comes up. I have too much fun in it. I love the utility and fuel economy, and the AWD during winter for trips to Whistler helps a lot..;-)


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hopefully this when i graduate and manage to score a decent job...


























Talk about ultimate grip in winter.....:thumbup:


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Probably a Subaru of some kind or a used Honda Pilot. Can't beat Honda.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ice512 said:


> Talk about ultimate grip in winter.....:thumbup:


Maybe, but do you really need full-time AWD the rest of the year? I've never understood that and now with gas prices going up, up, up I understand it even less. Don't get me wrong, Subarus are nice and all but why pay for something you don't need? I fail to see the "beauty of AWD" in Toronto in July.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

...Tend to agree with Rockford.

Also, don't get me wrong I love Subaru, but I find them overpriced.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you guys have the Dodge Nitro there? I have been looking at it for the past week or so and I have to admit that it's growing on me for some reason LOL 

It is no where as capable off-road vehicle as the xtrail, but being the "chrome king" that I have been crowned, it has got my attention. hehehehehe 

EDIT: You do have it, I just checked HERE and man your prices there are so cheap for it !!!!! It is selling here down-under for around $44,000AUD for the diesel version.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Maybe, but do you really need full-time AWD the rest of the year? I've never understood that and now with gas prices going up, up, up I understand it even less. Don't get me wrong, Subarus are nice and all but why pay for something you don't need? I fail to see the "beauty of AWD" in Toronto in July.


Its fuel cosumption is actually on par with any compact SUV available right now...here are some numbers to prove my point..(all city figures since i do 90% city driving)

Honda CR-V - 10.7L/100km
Toyota Rav4 (I4) - 10.1L/100km
Nissan Rouge - 9.5L/100km
Subaru Forester (non-turbo) - 10.4L/100km
And throw in sthg just for reference...
Toyota Matrix (compact car) - 9.5L/100km

As we can see from the above numbers, other then the Rouge beatin the competition by almost 1L, I fail to see how full time AWD affects Forester's fuel consumption. In fact its doing pretty well. 

But i totally agree with the fact that SUVs dont make much sense with the gas prices now adays, thats why i said i will only consider it if i manage to score a decent job.


----------



## mtnrider (Aug 3, 2007)

It may be 15yrs old but these vans rock. The true *S*port *U*tility *V*an.


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

An electric car...I plan on keeping my X 10-15 yr! Subaru Forester otherwise.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> Do you guys have the Dodge Nitro there? I have been looking at it for the past week or so and I have to admit that it's growing on me for some reason LOL
> 
> It is no where as capable off-road vehicle as the xtrail, but being the "chrome king" that I have been crowned, it has got my attention. hehehehehe
> 
> EDIT: You do have it, I just checked HERE and man your prices there are so cheap for it !!!!! It is selling here down-under for around $44,000AUD for the diesel version.


Jalal,
As a sound shopper that I am sure you are, you will soon take this vehicule out of your mind set...

I took some time off last spring and during my vacation I read through a nice thick magazine on 4x4 cars of all makes. The Dodge Nitro was crowned the Lemon of them all... Sorry to burst your bubble but better now than too late 

PS: If you are wondering why it is growing on you it is probably because it has similar features as an X-Trail...click here: http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/128011-nitro-resemblance-coincidence.html

your friend,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is quite possible and I've been doing some heavy reading on it from my side over the past week as well. I still like to test drive one


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

A guy I work with has the R/T NITRO and loves it. Lots of room and horsepower. The interior actually looks good too. Dodge has taken some risks with the designs of their newer cars and it seems to have paid off. 

My only problem is DODGE. They're not as crappy as FORD, but unless I was buying a one tone diesel pickup, I wouldn't even drive onto the lot.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Marc,

Test drove the Dodge Nitro today (the CRD diesel version) and have to admit I liked the exterior and interior a LOT, but it comes no where near the exy in terms of handling and power/performance, it is just bloody heavy as a tank on the road and doesn't accelerate as fast as the xtrail. The body roll on hard turns was something unbelievable, I am not even sure if a strut bar can fix this body roll.

On the plus side, the seating position is higher than the xtrail, the standard stereo comes with the subwoofer at the back, so you can imagine the "doof doof" sound it produces. The seats are very comfortable and the interior is calssy (although it's full of plastic like our xtrails, but a very good finish)

If it wasn't for $50,000 (top of the range), I would have considered it.

The funny part was them evaluating my chrome exy. They just couldn't give me a trade-in price and said they have never seen anything like it before, so they have to do some research before they can give me a fair trade-in price LOL 

I told them I would be happy with (keys for keys) deal. hahahahaha


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

I'm interested in the Subaru Forester as well. I live in northwestern NB, and we have snow from Nov-March, so the AWD does come in very handy here. I'm also considering a Matrix AWD, for better fuel economy. 

Although I'm curious about the Rogue, it doesn't turn my crank.



Ice512 said:


> Hopefully this when i graduate and manage to score a decent job...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ice512 said:


> Talk about ultimate grip in winter.....:thumbup:



This looks familiar. XTRAIL much? Although I would take this over any Mitsu-sh*tty, I am in the process of getting into this: 



















I really like the XTERRA. After a test drive, I am already used to the power, height, and overall feel of the XTERRA. And, I am sticking with Nissan because they did such a great job with the XTRAIL, and I refuse to purchase a domestic. Imports for life! 

Please refrain from being confused, because I love my XTRAIL! I have put 30,000 kms on her, since last September, when I purchased her. I have done regularly scheduled maintenance, as per her requirements. She is a dream to work on. With a few light mods, and regular washing, she is a sharp SUV and looks better then most out there. I don't need to get into all of the details because all XTRAIL owners know what she brings to the table. I just need more room and a little more power, especially when we go camping in the mountains (Alberta Rockies). Ascending up the side of the mountain puts quite a strain on the 2.5L 4 cylinder. She makes it without problems, but having the extra power is more of an advantage. I will sacrifice some fuel economy for more power and ground clearance, for some of those trails that I have been wanting to explore.

I have had my XTRAIL on some nice trails, snow, mud, etc., and she loves it. With the XTERRA, I can now explore more, and go further. Anyway, we shall see what happens in the next few days when we sort out the deal. My wife wants a Titan, and she likes the Armada as well. I think our Ford Freestar will be on the trading block as well.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I was considering getting a truck (i.e. Frontier) but with rising gas prices, I think I am going to forget that idea, unless they offer a $5000 gas card  . The Rogue looks much nicer in person, but I don't think I would buy a new "1st year" vehicle again (I had a bad experience with the 02 SpecV that I purchased). They tend to iron out the problems buy the 2nd or 3rd year.
The new Mazdas look pretty nice (CX7) and the turbo is a nice touch.
I think I will hang on to the XT for another while.


----------



## stx (Mar 14, 2005)

I was considering trading in my X-Trail for a larger SUV (Pathfinder, Pilot) but probably will have to reconsider because of fuel prices.

Saw the VW Tiguan at the auto show and thought it was a pretty nice vehicle.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

We got both Rogue & T-31 X-Trail, I'm keeping my 04 X-Trail & bought a CX-7 Grand Touring AWD, love both my CUV's.

CX-7 is power & handling
Xty is practicity

CX-7 is pimp
Xty is sleeper

I use both CUV's for different purposes.


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> How about the Mitsubishi outlander?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I have.

Very comfortable, very car-like. I drove the 2.4 petrol CVT. Liked the lazy cruiser ability but was glad to get back in the nimble xtrail.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Those who appreciated the XTrail for its above-average off-road capabilitiies, and who like a vehicle with some extra character might want to consider the Grand Vitara. The penalies include inferior mileage and smaller sunroof, but it's cheaper, has a full complement of safety features, and has a low range. You don't have to buy the most expensive model to get stability control, as with the Xtrail.

Another choice would be the Patriot. There is a version with a low gear, skid plates and extra clearance. They get mileage at least as good as the XTrail. And they're really cheap. So you can invest the price difference as a hedge against the day the Chrysler product will require costly repairs.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, if the new GV were offered with a 4 cylinder engine we probably would have waited for one instead of getting our X-Trail. In fact at the time we did look briefly at the (dated) 2005 Suzuki XL-7. 
The new GV is a sharp looking little rig and I think Suzuki as an automobile manufacturer has come a long, long way. (Suzuki Samurai anyone?)
Our '96 Geo Tracker is basically a Suzuki Sidekick and at 260,000kms is still going strong. It's starting to rust as they are want to do, but in terms of cheap, reliable, versitile transpostation it can't be beat.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Please disregard my posting of the XTERRA. After test driving another one, the fuel economy is crap, and they lack some of the features that my XTRAIL has (i.e, moonroof, etc.). Mind you, they have lots of power and ground clearance at the sacrifice of quite a few mpg. 

I have been looking at the Toyota Highlander and Nissan Murano as a "replacement" for my XTRAIL. I am really enjoying my XTRAIL, and when I use the term "replacement", my XTRAIL can't be replaced. I am merely looking for a little more power and interior spacing without giving up light off-roading and/or too many mpg. Both of the vehicles offer that, and with the 3.3L V6 (Highlander) and the 3.5L V6 (Murano) there is plenty of power and decent fuel mileage. Even though the Murano is more of a luxury vehicle, rather then, a light off-road vehicle, they have sufficient ground clearance just like the XTRAIL. I would never use the Murano in places where I have had my XTRAIL.

Anyway, my hunt continues and I am sure that something will come closer in the future. There are my ideas.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

What about a new(er) XL7? Kind of Xtrail-like only bigger.
And the Xterra's mileage is worse than the Murano's? I wonder why. The supercharged version ya, for sure but I can't see why the n/a ones would be worse.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

How about a Santa Fe? A little larger than the cuv's, but not a big pig like the current Xterra, or a luxury boat like the Murano. 

As for the XL7, the new XL7 strikes me as more of a minivan than an suv. The 4wd version of the first generation MPV had a low range, lockable transfer case, raised suspension and skid plates. Both it and the XL7 have hinged rear doors. Yet the MPV was classified as a minvan and the XL7 is called an suv. The wonders of marketing.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> How about a Santa Fe? A little larger than the cuv's, but not a big pig like the current Xterra, or a luxury boat like the Murano. *snip*


I would definitely consider the Santa Fe. I've heard some good things from a friend who owns one. She's impressed by the ride, snow performance, comfort and reliability. I find the new model is much less "bulbous" than older models. I like the look, but would have to read reviews and take a test drive. With a bit over a year before my lease runs out, it's time to start my research.


----------



## koymik (Feb 25, 2008)

*NEXT CAR AFTER X-TRAIL?*

Mine will be Toyota Land Cruiser Prado.. No question:fluffy:


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Rockford said:


> What about a new(er) XL7? Kind of Xtrail-like only bigger.
> And the Xterra's mileage is worse than the Murano's? I wonder why. The supercharged version ya, for sure but I can't see why the n/a ones would be worse.


The XL7 looks like a minivan. And, I don't find it all that appealing. As for the XTERRA, well, the newer generation has a 4.0L V6 and the Murano has a 3.5L V6. Enough said about the fuel consumption. 

Now that I have been doing more research, in the past few weeks, it looks like the Mitsubishi Outlander will win me over. The 3.0L V6 (220 HP & 206 ft/lb of torque) is plenty powerful enough, along with 35 mpg on the highway. With shift on-the-fly AWD, heated mirrors and seats, 650 watt Rockford Fosgate sound system, the lengthy power train warranty, and the excellent reviews, etc, etc., I guess I can say that I was wrong in passing judgment about Mitsubishi. They have come along way in the past couple of years and their line up gets better. I shall be testing 1 tomorrow.

Here is what I like:


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Canadian Bear said:


> 650 watt Rockford Fosgate sound system


Don't get too excited - it's not a premium product. I was expecting a good sound or at least some decent equalisation controls to tailor it to my taste, but both were sadly lacking when I test drove. If you were considering a higher spec model because it had this system, don't let it sway you to spending more money - you could buy an aftermarket system that would be a LOT better IMHO.



Canadian Bear said:


> With shift on-the-fly AWD


I think it's the same system as the X Trail - I read somewhere that Mitsubishi made the system for Nissan but don't quote me on that...!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey, I was sold on my XTRAIL even without the sound system. With that being said, that is not the be all end all selling point, lol. The shift on-the-fly AWD is exactly the same as the XTRAIL, but I wanted to point that feature out because quite a few CUV/SUV vehicles are just using automatic AWD when front wheel slippage occurs. It is nice to have the manual option.

After testing driving a 2008 Mitsubishi Outlander ES (4 cylinder) and Outlander LS (V6), I really like the V6 version. The 4 cylinder version is quite slow at first, and it takes quite a bit to get it up to speed. It is dangerous, even. Mitsubishi should never have made the 4 cylinder, but their reasoning is that they wanted to be competitive with the other automakers and their 4 cylinders. And, in my opinion, that could be a lost cause. 

As for the V6, well, she gets up to speed just like my XTRAIL. All Outlanders should have a V6 because they way about 3800 pounds and they need that extra horse power and torque to get going. The 4 cylinder doesn't have what it take to pull that weight. Anyway, my wife seems to think that the Outlander is less roomy then my XTRAIL. Maybe that is the case because she liked my XTRAIL from the start.

Overall, I like the Outlander. It is a nice, smooth, and comfortable ride. Both versions offer this, but the engine is what made the best impression. Here are some other features that I like as well:

1. 1 touch opening and closing of the moon roof 
2. fast key entry
3. 3rd row seating (mind you, I am not sure if adults would enjoy it back there, but I have children and it may not cause too much cramping)

4. a slide out cup holder underneath the front vent on the driver's side (not above the fuse box)

5. center console cup holders
6. red lights for the gauges
7. audio controls on the steering wheel, but for some reason I couldn't find the mute button

8. an information center (between the speedometer and the odometer)
9. LED tail lights
10. the muffler isn't as low and as noticeable as our XTRAIL

There is much more, but in general, I like the overall feel of the Outlander. The seats are comfortable, the ride is nice, and the handling is awesome especially with the speed sensitive steering. The CVT is nice and shifts smoothly. 
Overall, I am sold on the Outlander. Of course, my family comes first, so I have to wait out for a couple of years before I can own an Outlander. In the mean time, my XTRAIL is still awesome and just as fun to drive. I will continue to enjoy my XTRAIL for a few more years.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

My mind is made up. I traded in my X-Trail for a used 04 Murano. I always loved the X but wanted something that could tow a bit more and I love the look of the Murano. I was thinking of getting a RAV4 but they hold their value too well compared to the Murano. 

I've enjoyed my time on this site and thank you all for it. It's a great resource. Unfortunately the Murano forum doesn't seem to get much use!


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

evjm said:


> My mind is made up. I traded in my X-Trail for a used 04 Murano. I always loved the X but wanted something that could tow a bit more and I love the look of the Murano. I was thinking of getting a RAV4 but they hold their value too well compared to the Murano.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time on this site and thank you all for it. It's a great resource. Unfortunately the Murano forum doesn't seem to get much use!



I am sure you will miss your XTRAIL, and there is nothing wrong with the Murano. It is crazy that the Murano still holds their value, despite being 3, 4, or even 5 years old and with high km on them. Another vehicle that holds it's value is the ACURA MDX.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

evjm said:


> My mind is made up. I traded in my X-Trail for a used 04 Murano. I always loved the X but wanted something that could tow a bit more and I love the look of the Murano. I was thinking of getting a RAV4 but they hold their value too well compared to the Murano.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time on this site and thank you all for it. It's a great resource. Unfortunately the Murano forum doesn't seem to get much use!


My wife would LOVE a Murano, but I don't care for the premium fuel requirement. I checked out the Subaru Forester and Outback yesterday (no test drives), and am very interested. Wish they had a hybrid option, but the salesman said that didn't look promising.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

pgames38 said:


> My wife would LOVE a Murano, but I don't care for the premium fuel requirement. I checked out the Subaru Forester and Outback yesterday (no test drives), and am very interested. Wish they had a hybrid option, but the salesman said that didn't look promising.



I don't know about the second generation. But the first generation Premium fuel is only suggested, not required. Most people on the online forums use regular with no trouble.


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

One of the new Pilots, with cyclinder canceling technology, but that won't be for 2-3 more years.


----------



## AndyEn (Jul 23, 2008)

What do you think about Suzuki SX4 (4WD)? As we speak "Cheap and angrily !"


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I like 'em (big fan of Suzuki) but they're not really in the same category as the X-Trail. Probably the cheapest way to get into a 4WD vehicle, though.


----------



## 666666 (Jul 28, 2008)

i like it .


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ice512 said:


>



What you have found here, is the X-T version of the Subaru Forester. In other words, it is the turbo version. Notice the hood scoop? 

Anyway, I have been looking into these as well. I love it! I have test driven the base model, 2009 Subaru Forester 2.5X, 5-spd, and I had a blast. The engine has a "throaty" sound, with the manual transmission. I didn't test drive the automatic, as I am not interested in it. 
There are some similar features to the XTRAIL. Mind you, it is the Touring model that has these features and is very similar to the XTRAIL. The Touring model is what I want.

Here is what I seen/experienced from the test drive:

1. The ground clearance is about an inch and a half higher than the XTRAIL.
2. The view, inside, is virtually unobstructed. Try finding a blind spot.
3. All models come with heated mirrors and front heated seats.
4. Steering wheel mounted audio controls.
5. It is offered with a manual transmission.
6. The horsepower (170) and torque (170) are the same as the XTRAIL.
7. The driver's seat can be raised or lowered.
8. Telescopic steering wheel.
9. Almost invisible mufflers, not like our mufflers.
10. Very tight in the corners.
11. Just an overall nice driving vehicle, with some the features that I have become used to with my XTRAIL.

Mind you, I have been looking at these for the last few days and I am impressed with them. It would be nice to test drive it more, but I will only be able to do that if I actually purchase one. From what I have seen/done, I am sold. The Forester is better then the Outlander, in my opinion. A six speed/tiptronic transmission does nothing for me, I want a manual transmission. At least Subaru kept that in mind for those of us that "enjoy driving". 

If you get a chance, test drive one and tell us what you think.


----------



## TorontoSE (Jun 12, 2009)

*2009 Toyota Highlander*

I've always loved the highlander. I was suppose to buy a 06 instead of my Xtrail.


----------

